# SuperATV Wins Can-Am/BRP Mud Bog Event Highlifter takes 3rd



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SuperATV is proud to annouce their win at the 2011 Mud Nationals in the Can-Am/BRP Mud Bog Event in there RZR 800 beating Hightlifters 900XP, and the Commander 1000's! 
The Terminator tire being the only one to make it through the pit!
*Terminators for the WIN!!!*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! Congrats!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats!! Those look mean crushed like that.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Great im glad I bought the best mud tire out there awesome job guys


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats super atv i love my terms and its about time you got some mud in your blood maxpower see all it took was a little rideing with me and see what you do hahahaha.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

It is your fault mike wont be long til mine is yours older twin


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on the win and from what i hear the only vehicle to make it thru at all?


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

hell yeah good job


----------

